# Soccer-ball universe?



## littlemissattitude (Oct 9, 2003)

I found this on CNN:



> *Scientists think universe shaped like soccer ball*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know about you folks, but I have a really hard time envisioning a "finite" universe.  I don't have trouble with the "boundary" issue.  That makes sense.  But I can't help feeling that there _has_ to be _something_ outside the boundary.  I don't understand, I guess, how there can be _nothing_ there.  Anyway, I think this is all fascinating.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm sure this is mentioned in New Scientist - but I've only just got it! I'll see how it reads...


----------

